# Floppy drive emulator (USB) for Tajima machine (or others)



## andersonbd (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm hoping maybe someone can shed light on whether or not the Floppy emulators that are being sold will allow you to do a trace of the design on the Tajima TMEX C1201. Apparently you can ONLY do a trace if the design is loaded via floppy. My service rep said that his $350 floppy to USB conversion WON'T let you trace, but there are tons of "emulators" online. Assuming that these are emulators and that they use the same "F" drive, one would think you could trace from it, but I want to see if anyone knows for sure before ordering one.

Thanks!


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

If you change floppy with USB emulator must have TRACE function.
You can try with an Gotek emulator,is very cheap.
If your machine read ONLY 720K disk you need SFRM72-FU model,if read 1.44M disk you need SFR1M44-FU model.
You can find many dealers,I have mine in China,I bought many emulators from him and all work OK.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

I replaced floppy drive with an USB emulator for an Happy machine.
I call my customer and he told me still have TRACE.
In fact emulator "trick" the machine to see it like an floppy drive.
Use the same way and interface like floppy drive.
The machine "don t know " if is floppy drive or USB emulator


----------



## TGrubb (Aug 15, 2016)

I just purchased a GoTek emulator. Should it be plug and play? I installed but it will not read the flash drive. Any help with this? No installation instructions were available.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

TGrubb said:


> I just purchased a GoTek emulator. Should it be plug and play? I installed but it will not read the flash drive. Any help with this? No installation instructions were available.


 GoTek is not plug and play actually. You have to have a jumper. I typically install a Richpeace USB on my customer's machines. It cost more but it is a lot less head ache then GoTek. Is your Tajima drive you took out a 34 pin or 26 pin? Also was it a YE Data?


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Also your USB stick need to be 2gb or less and formatted to a FAT32 as well.


----------



## TGrubb (Aug 15, 2016)

EmbroidTek said:


> GoTek is not plug and play actually. You have to have a jumper. I typically install a Richpeace USB on my customer's machines. It cost more but it is a lot less head ache then GoTek. Is your Tajima drive you took out a 34 pin or 26 pin? Also was it a YE Data?


Thanks for getting back to me. Yes, it is YE Data and it has 34 pin. Where do I get a Richpeace USB?


----------



## TGrubb (Aug 15, 2016)

EmbroidTek said:


> Also your USB stick need to be 2gb or less and formatted to a FAT32 as well.


Can you provide information on how to format to FAT32?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Connect the USB stick to a PC, find the drive letter in explorer, right click -> format. The pop up window should have a drop down of format options, one of them should be FAT32.


----------



## TGrubb (Aug 15, 2016)

EmbroidTek said:


> TGrubb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for getting back to me. Yes, it is YE Data and it has 34 pin. Where do I get a Richpeace USB?
> ...


I've ordered the correct size flash drive and will format them when they arrive. If that doesn't work I will take the next step of considering this purchase. Thank you for the information.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

All the Gotek emulators I used in the last year(and was many)
for Tajima,Happy,Chinese machines,Tajima TFD II readers,Richpeace readers and others Chinese readers work OK.


----------



## TGrubb (Aug 15, 2016)

dgeorge said:


> All the Gotek emulators I used in the last year(and was many)
> for Tajima,Happy,Chinese machines,Tajima TFD II readers,Richpeace readers and others Chinese readers work OK.


Thanks for the information, but I am still having trouble making this work. So I have a more specific question for you, hopefully you can give me positive feedback. The supplier has not answered my question thus far.

Does the GoTeck work with the Tajima TMFXII? If so, I believe what I may be missing is information on where to put the jumper(s). Can you help me with that. This is my last resort before just returning this item. Thanks.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

I do not install USB emulators for ALL Tajima models.
For TMFX (was first time when I installed an emulator,years ago),I used Richpeace one,because I was in Richpeace factory in China and having the floppy drive with me,they recommended the right model.
After I switch to Gotek,are cheaper.

I am sure an Gotek emulator work with TMFX.
Your floppy drive has 34 pin +power connectors ,or 26 pin without power connector?

In case floppy drive has 34pins + power connectors:

If you machine read only 720K disk the model of Gotek 
must be SFRM-72FU
If your machine read 1.44 disk the model is SFR1M44-FU.

In both cases the jumpers must be:
S0-on
JA-on
the rest of jumpers are free.

I have an file with jumpers position,I will look


----------



## HamiltonArtists (Apr 16, 2013)

Can you tell me which one is best and is there a step by step instruction to install in a Tajima TMEX 1201 embroidery Machine


----------



## howsimple (Feb 15, 2017)

What is the model number of the Richpeace? I have a Tajima TEHX C1501 and need to change to USB. Thank you!


----------



## howsimple (Feb 15, 2017)

Can you give me a link on eBay to a GOtek emulator that works on my TEHX C1501? It uses 34pin.


----------



## howsimple (Feb 15, 2017)

I have a TEHX C1501 (34pin). Can you give me the model number of the Richpeace emulator you use? Thank you!


----------



## howsimple (Feb 15, 2017)

I just got the SFR1M44-FU from Gotek, but I keep having to restart the tajima machine so it will read the USB stick again? If I don't restart, it won't read the stick. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!




dgeorge said:


> If you change floppy with USB emulator must have TRACE function.
> You can try with an Gotek emulator,is very cheap.
> If your machine read ONLY 720K disk you need SFRM72-FU model,if read 1.44M disk you need SFR1M44-FU model.
> You can find many dealers,I have mine in China,I bought many emulators from him and all work OK.


----------



## howsimple (Feb 15, 2017)

I just got the SFR1M44-FU from Gotek, but I keep having to restart the tajima machine so it will read the USB stick again? If I don't restart, it won't read the stick. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!





dgeorge said:


> If you change floppy with USB emulator must have TRACE function.
> You can try with an Gotek emulator,is very cheap.
> If your machine read ONLY 720K disk you need SFRM72-FU model,if read 1.44M disk you need SFR1M44-FU model.
> You can find many dealers,I have mine in China,I bought many emulators from him and all work OK.


----------



## howsimple (Feb 15, 2017)

I just got the SFR1M44-FU from Gotek, but I keep having to restart the tajima machine so it will read the USB stick again? If I don't restart, it won't read the stick. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## arfan (Nov 28, 2016)

TGrubb said:


> Can you provide information on how to format to FAT32?


if your usb not supporting normal methode of formating then you can format with these simple setups:
open up cmd as administrator
write diskpart
write list disk
select disk 1
enter clean
write create partition primary
write select partition 1
write format fs=fat
exit
that's it


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Contact The Stitch Doctor

Jerry Adams @ 781-424-4470
[email protected]

He helped us with our Tajimas


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

howsimple said:


> I just got the SFR1M44-FU from Gotek, but I keep having to restart the tajima machine so it will read the USB stick again? If I don't restart, it won't read the stick. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


No need to call the Stitch Doctor or listen to what the other people are telling you to do. I had a GoTek do this last week on the same machine. Your GoTek should have came with a little bag with screws and jumpers/blocks. You need to place a jumper on the following on the board where the power cord to the reader plugs in. The jumpers need to go on the following JA, JC, JB, SO. You will have 3 open spaces which are J5, S1 and M0. If you need help shoot me a pm.


----------



## emb24504 (Jun 6, 2017)

Help- I have a TMFX-C1204 (26 pin) that I just got a Richpeace Floppy Drive to USB Flash Drive Reader for. The converter/emulator is a little too wide for the machine, which I expected (Hirsch told me this would be the case), but I am wondering how other people have fixed this problem. Should I just shave away the plastic around the opening until it fits? 

Also, does anyone know where I can find a diagram of how the machine's controller box is put together or a tutorial for how to take it apart? I have closely examined my user's manual and haven't found anything detailed enough to assist me.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Richpeace 26 pins emulator was the first I installed for TMFX years ago.
The only problem I remember was,the emulator is an little bit inside of panel comparing with FDD.
After 7 years work OK.
Please explain me what diagram do you need !
Are very rarely!


----------



## RGDE (May 10, 2015)

*Floppy reader on Barudan*

Question: The floppy drive works fine on my machine. It's "picky" as to which discs it wan't to read... problem with the format of them? I know there are designs on the other discs, but when it reads them, all the positions are empty. Should I try to format a new on to FAT32? Thanks!!!!


----------



## emb24504 (Jun 6, 2017)

dgeorge said:


> Richpeace 26 pins emulator was the first I installed for TMFX years ago.
> The only problem I remember was,the emulator is an little bit inside of panel comparing with FDD.
> After 7 years work OK.
> Please explain me what diagram do you need !
> Are very rarely!


We ended up figuring it out the layout of the control box on our own- we shaved away part of the control box casing (VERY CAREFULLY to avoid metal shavings getting into the motherboard) and taped up the exposed edge with electrical tape. Had to call customer service to figure out which DIP switches to flip, but since then it's worked like a dream!


----------



## Toddzilla (Nov 25, 2017)

I have a Tajima TMEX 1501 machine. It is only used about once a month and I get a 3D6 message when I boot indicating the software needs to be reloaded with the systems disk. The motherboard batteries do not keep the system in memory like it should anymore.

I few years ago I replaced the 1.4M floppy drive with the older 2 digit display Gotek SFR1M44-FU. It loads stitch files ok but I can't figure out how to load the system disk image on this unit. Maybe it doesn't support that.
I see the newer 3 digit display Gotek SFR1M44-FU-DL looks like it supports booting the system disk image using image mode b00-b99 codes. Can anyone confirm that it does and will work with my machine and that I don't need the SFRM72-FU unit to boot the 720k system disk image?


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Toddzilla,
First change the CPU battery !
If you still have the old FDD,install it,and load the so software
I have some files about SFR emulators,I must look


----------



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

I have swapped all my Brother machines out with the Gotek SRF1M44-FU.

I have the manual of how to install it and it is rather easy. Jumper issue mentioned is really easy to figure out.

Should come with a program to format disks also if you order off Amazon - Roughly $80.

Here is the PDF Manual for how to install.

GLHF

[media]http://cdn1.goughlui.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/SFR1M44-U100K-SFR1M44-U100K-R-SFR1M44-TU100K-UM.pdf[/media]


----------



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

howsimple said:


> I just got the SFR1M44-FU from Gotek, but I keep having to restart the tajima machine so it will read the USB stick again? If I don't restart, it won't read the stick. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Are you talking about the same stick or a different one?

I know with my Brothers, I have to restart them to get it to recognize another disk. 

It can be a tad annoying, but I tend to program all my work for the next day the night before, so I just make sure all work for that machine is on one disk.


----------



## Rotar (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi
I would like some help with installing Gotek SFR1M44-FU on Tajima TMEX c-15 please. I installed it with jumper SO and JA =On. When I switch on the machine it starts operating and will not stop even if I push the stop button. Can anyone guide me as to the correct way of installing this unit. Will appreciate your assistance.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Rotar said:


> Hi
> I would like some help with installing Gotek SFR1M44-FU on Tajima TMEX c-15 please. I installed it with jumper SO and JA =On. When I switch on the machine it starts operating and will not stop even if I push the stop button. Can anyone guide me as to the correct way of installing this unit. Will appreciate your assistance.
> 
> Thanks
> Regards


Are you sure the signal cable connector is put in the right position on the Gotek side ?
Is easy to connect up side down
The jumper position is ok for many tajima
Normally must be an CD with emulator,you can see jumper position for various models


----------



## Rotar (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello George
thanks for your comments. The Machine started working okay, I plugged in everything okay as there was only one way to plug in. I redid everything and hooray it worked. I think I could have made loose one of the cables, and once I pushed everything back in it corrected the problem. I still don't know what the problem was or is but now it works. Thanks again for your response.
Regards


----------

